# Strawberry fishporn



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I finally got to hit Strawberry today and had a blast. The fishing was really slow but I ended up landing a few pigs. I fished mostly near Chicken Creek and had most of my strikes pretty shallow. I managed to snap a few pics and some video as well.








One of the pigs








another hefty cutt








victim of a brown angora bugger

release video

After I had been fishing for a bit a group of guys on pontoons showed up to fish. I always wonder why us flyfisherman get such a bad rep but was reminded why when i saw this dude on his cell phone.








"Mom can you come pick me up in an hour?"
I hope it was an important call cause he was on it for 10-15 mins burning up his anytime minutes. If its anyone on the board, i'm curious as to what your carrier is cause i get zero bars up at strawberry with T-mobile.
Anyhow, I fished the ladders for a bit too but didn't get any fish there. I did get a few good pics of the lake and thoroughly enjoyed my trip.
















I'll probably be up there again next week if anyone wants to go. I do realize most of you have real jobs and can't get out but figured i'd ask anyway. Poor working stiffs. Enjoy.

Hounddog


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, that looks like trout stalker from the UFT forum. He probably uses Verizon. :lol: 

If that's who it looks like, he probably ended up catching tons of fish after he hung up. He knows his stuff.

Anyhow, nice report. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Nextel works great up there all over the lake and I love it.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice fish man. Looks like a great time... How come someone on their cel phone gives flyfishermen a bad name? Just curious.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats some good, stuff there had me drooling, like the lo dog that I am! Thanks for the pics and the report!


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess i always go fishing to fish, not to chat on my cell phone. It's not like it was an emergency or something. I don't know. Doesn't bother me, I just thought it was funny. First time I've ever seen someone on a toon using their cell. Best part though was after I saw him i dug out my phone to check my bars!!!! Guess I'm the big looser with no bars. _(O)_ 

Hounddog


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Nextel works great up there all over the lake and I love it.


Geeez, then that's the ONLY place Nextel works... I had Nextel when I ran a landscaping Co and I hated it. The coverage sucked. Been using Verizon now for six years and had much better coverage. Especially out of state. Last year in Kansas bwhntr had nextel and never had a single bar the whole trip while I was able to make calls everywhere.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nextel works great up there all over the lake and I love it.
> ...


Wow, Tex...I knew you had been a ferrier and that you are now a taxidermist...a landscaper too? You should write a book about cool careers/varied talents. Don't forget to include your astronaut years!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nextel works great up there all over the lake and I love it.
> ...


I have had just about every carrier and I really do like Nextel. There are some places it doesn't have service and someone else does, there are also places I have service and Verizon doesn't. I like the radio and Blackberry service Nextel offers. I pretty much get service anywhere I need it...except Kansas (which is ok, we are supposed to be hunting not BS on the phone). It seems to me most of the carriers are upping their service areas all the time. I think Tex used them back when we used the "brick" phone!

BTW, great porn!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the fish porn.


----------

